# anyone prefer straps to clipless for their fixie?



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

watching clips of NYC messengers and they seem to all be wearing straps, so was wondering if this preference was due to some superior function straps have over clipless systems when it comes to a fixie (or unless, clipless cleats prevents them from running up stairs while they're working)... I'm in the process of building up my first fixie and before I commit to shopping for a pedal, wanted to keep my options open.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I think most would go with clipless pedals, but I like clips and straps better; however, I'm an old guy. I like not having to change shoes or accomodate cleats. Frankly the toe clips and straps work fine for me. The track pedals look better on a fixed, imho. I use clipless on my road bikes. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not me*



Kung Fu Felice said:


> (or unless, clipless cleats prevents them from running up stairs while they're working)


I think that's why messengers do it that way. So they can wear sneakers. I used clips ans straps first, but I like clipless better. With straps, you have to reach down and tighten them if you want to be secure for a hard sprint or a standing climb or a downhill spin, and that's tricky with the pedals always moving. I find clipless better.


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

as long as there isn't a safety reason to choose one over the other, I'll probably practice on the straps (loosened) first to get the hang of the fixie before going clipless


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I disagree. To be frank, there isn't really that much to get the hang of on a fixie if you're a seasoned road rider, assuming that you have a brake. It's a lot easier to get in and out of clipless and you are far more secured to the bike. The only real reason for straps is style, preference, of the ability to walk around.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

i use clipless on my track bike and straps on my street fixie. just for the sneaker wearing ability, otherwise i FAR prefer the feel control and power of the clipless.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I disagree. To be frank, there isn't really that much to get the hang of on a fixie if you're a seasoned road rider, assuming that you have a brake. It's a lot easier to get in and out of clipless and you are far more secured to the bike. The only real reason for straps is style, preference, of the ability to walk around.


What Pablo said!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Richard said:


> What Pablo said!:thumbsup:


yep....I agree!


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

In general, straps and clips are considered more secure than clipless pedals. Of course, this doesn't apply if you're wearing tennis shoes, in which case I would guess that it's probably because it's much easier to walk around in normal shoes compared to cycling shoes -- even ones with MTB cleats.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tobu said:


> In general, straps and clips are considered more secure than clipless pedals. Of course, this doesn't apply if you're wearing tennis shoes, in which case I would guess that it's probably because it's much easier to walk around in normal shoes compared to cycling shoes -- even ones with MTB cleats.


Do you mean if you're riding track in a velodrome, are wearing cycling shoes, and have pedals with cleats and straps?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

MKS platforms and clips & straps. More comfortable to my feet, limitless shoe choice. The generously sized flip tab on the pedals makes getting in a snap.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Do you mean if you're riding track in a velodrome, are wearing cycling shoes, and have pedals with cleats and straps?


It doesn't matter where you are riding, having toe clips, cleats, and straps will probably be more secure than clipless. As a generalization, double strap are considered the most secure, single strap as being pretty close to a good road clipless set up, and MTB clipless as being the least secure. On a velodrome, some riders have taken to modifying SPD-R and SPD-SL pedals so that they can even use a strap.


I used to commute using normal shoes using clips and straps, but I gave that up because my shoes were getting scuffed up. These days I generally commute on flat pedals and go really slow.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I believe the typical setups in track racing are clipless and clipless with straps. There are some racers who bolt in (non-mass-start races only). The power transfer of clipless is far beyond any strap setup. This is a close-up of Anna Meares' pedal setup.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tobu said:


> It doesn't matter where you are riding, having toe clips, cleats, and straps will probably be more secure than clipless.


Hmm, my experience is otherwise. I find clipless far more secure.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I prefer MKS pedals, clips and straps for commuting and running errands. No need for special shoes, virtually impossible to pull out of the pedal accidentally even when run slightly loose for getting in and out w/o adjusting the straps.

I always ride clipless when mountain biking because it is easier to get in and out of the pedal.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Hmm, my experience is otherwise. I find clipless far more secure.


I find either to be sufficient for my purposes. However, for riders who depend on being secured to the pedals, almost all are on clips and straps. If you look at pictures of top ranked sprinters, I would guess that at least 4 out of 5 opt for clips and straps.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*prefer clips and straps*

No changing shoes to go out for lunch or run errands - just loosen the straps and go. You know how one thing leads to another? I got a pair of Dueggi shoes with a slotted cleat for $20 then some Campy Victory pedals for $35 and now I have my fancy fixie set up with clips and straps and ride it wearing my black and white Italian bowling shoes. I don't find more secure or more difficult to get into. To me they're just a cool anachronism.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tobu said:


> I find either to be sufficient for my purposes. However, for riders who depend on being secured to the pedals, almost all are on clips and straps. If you look at pictures of top ranked sprinters, I would guess that at least 4 out of 5 opt for clips and straps.


You're probably right. I keep inadvertently thinking about wearing my Adidas Gazelles and straps. I guess my point about clipless being more secure is as compared to street shoes and straps (or so has been my experience and preference). 

Meanwhile, it's not like track racers are just wearing street or flat-bottemed shoes and straps. It might be preference though, I saw a youtube video of Theo Bos clipping into his bike wearing Nike Lance shoes with no straps. It wasn't a compentition, so I don't know for sure, but I'm sure he puts any pedal system to the test. I'll try to look it up later.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm using the Performance "Campus" (actually a Wellgo 95B), platform one side, SPD the other. For short errands or putzing around the park with my wife on her beach cruiser, I can wear boat shoes. For commuting, I clip in with mtb shoes.

Only downside is that the platform side of the cage sticks out too far and I occasionally get a pedal strike. When I get around to it, I'm going to dremel it off.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

OverStuffed said:


> I believe the typical setups in track racing are clipless and clipless with straps. There are some racers who bolt in (non-mass-start races only). The power transfer of clipless is far beyond any strap setup. This is a close-up of Anna Meares' pedal setup.




That is pretty interesting. A clipless pedal with toe straps. Tell me more. Why do some track racers do this? Is it that much difference in power? And how in the world do you unclip from such a contraption?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

barbedwire said:


> That is pretty interesting. A clipless pedal with toe straps. Tell me more. Why do some track racers do this? Is it that much difference in power?


Clipless pedals are the most efficient at power transfer, but not the most surefooted. The SPD-R's (mid-90's shimano, I think, maybe later) are one of the most difficult to pull out of, so it's pretty popular on the track, but just to make sure, they put straps on, too.



barbedwire said:


> And how in the world do you unclip from such a contraption?


I don't think you do. I can't imagine using this in a mass start, but looking at pictures, I think they do.


----------

